# 2014 Winter KAL, Waterfall Socks



## gone-a-milkin

This is it!

http://media.wendyknits.net/media/waterfall-socks.pdf

The official list for the knitalong swap goes like this:



Marchwind knits for mamajohnson 9,

mamajohnson knits for gone-a-milkin 9,

gone-a-milkin knits for MullersLaneFarm 8,

MullersLaneFarm knits for svenskaflicka 8,

svenskaflicka knits for hercsmama 8,

hercsmama knits for Wind in Her Hair 7.5,

Wind in Her Hair knits for Lythrum 8.5,

Lythrum knits for Canadian girl 8.5,

Canadian girl knits for Kris in MI 8,

Kris in MI knits for Marchwind 9

The finish date is March 8th!! (MW ought to remember it  )
Each knitter is responsible for the shipping costs of what they send out.
Please share addresses through PM. 


Please refer back to the last thread for allergies and color preferences.
Ask more questions of your partner here or privately, either way.
Or, you can do your own color choice. (I sometimes do that.. :whistlin: )


Ready, set, knit!!!


----------



## mamajohnson

Wooohooo! I get to knit for GAM!! Oh my......I better knit real good, knitting for the sock Queen!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

mamaj, I am so excited!!! I just know they are going to be wonderful! xoxo

I am knitting for Cyndi! 
Does that mean I have to knit one really huge to fit over her
her fancy hardware? 

I had my DH pick the names for me "so I couldn't cheat." 
Admittedly, we somehow dropped Kris inMI on the ground so she was briefly MIA.
Sorry about that! 

This is going to be a memorable project, I can already tell.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Whoo-hooo!!!! I get Cindy socks! AND I get to knit for the other Nebraska person! :sing: 

Hercsmama, look over the yarns on my website and see what you like. I think the Nordlys yarn would suit this pattern well, but you can pick which yarn and which color.


----------



## mamajohnson

GAM, what color dob you like ???? Maybe I need an excuse to shop....... he he


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I like all the colors. You can use any yarn you like!
I will wear anything when it comes to sock yarn colorways. :teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

My phone ate my last post! 

Kelsie, I've already cast on & have finished 2 repeats. The yarn is a wool / bamboo / nylon in a faded denim blue. 

Hardware should be off by March 8. No better way to celebrate & treat my feet than socks from GAM!


----------



## hercsmama

I'm so excited to get going!!
Kelsey, I took a peek, how about the Wildefoot Handpaint in the Symphony colorway?
If you don't happen to have any in stock, then the Nordlys in the Sky colorway would be wonderful too!!
WIHH I've got my yarn already, and you have an option, one is a hand paint, but very long transitions, all light blues, and greens, rather Spring-ish looking really, the other is a solid, gorgeous almost a Turquoise blue.

I'm also going to jump these up to a 1 as far as my needle size goes, the swatch I did over the weekend, seemed to like a size 1 better than the 0.:cowboy:


----------



## Kris in MI

gone-a-milkin said:


> I had my DH pick the names for me "so I couldn't cheat."
> Admittedly, we somehow dropped Kris inMI on the ground so she was briefly MIA.
> Sorry about that!


That is just too funny. I have felt very MIA lately, totally out of my normal routine and very stressed out (one reason I am so psyched to do this KAL--a good excuse to tell everyone else "no, sorry, I *can't* do that for you, my plate is full").

Now to contact Marchwind and see which yarn in my stash she would prefer, or if, heaven forbid :hysterical:, I need to buy some at my LYS!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

YEE HAW!!!!!!!!

*hercsmama* - I have absolutely NO preference - either colorway sounds equally wonderful!!!!!!!!! 

You just knit whichever you'd like, and I guarantee I will LOVE them! New socks for me! YEE HAW!!!

*Lythrum*- I am so happy to be knitting socks for you! I will be casting on tonight!


----------



## Marchwind

MamaJ I'll be sending you a PM :goodjob:
GAM I'm a size 9 not an 8 but I've already talked to Kris about it.

Thank you for organizing yet another KAL for us. This time of year we need something like this.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hercsmama, I do have the Symphony, so once I finish the next few socks in my queue I'll be off!

Yay!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

P.S. Cyndi, that yarn sounds AMAZING!


----------



## hercsmama

Ok ladies, I think we are all ladies...
A couple things I noted in re-looking over the pattern.

1. The gusset starts 3 inches from the total foot length, so I think we all need to go measure our feet,and give that little tid bit out along with size.

2. The sizes listed are for circumference around the foot, once again, we all need to measure and share.

Therefore, Kelsey, my total foot length is about 9 3/4 inches, and my circumference is 8 3/4, so I think for me, the large would work fine.:cowboy:

WIHH, I'm going to go with the handpaint, it's a superwash/silk blend, with just a touch of nylon.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have high arches/insteps, enough so that I always assumed shoes were supposed to be tight across the top of my foot when I was young. So I have a 9" circumference, and a 9 1/2 ankle. My foot length is 9 3/4" 

There is also this handy chart: Sock knitting chart for Shoe Sizes. I've printed out a copy of these charts and keep them in my knitting basket, and so far I haven't had any socks come out wrong.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Hey Cyndi,

I have narrowed it down to 3 yarns for you to pick from.
All of them are superwash so easy care.

A seafoam/cerulean heather tweed:
View attachment 20679

A violet/blue tonal:
View attachment 20678

or a "rabbit" natural heather tweed:
View attachment 20680


You get to pick. 
Any of them would be very pretty, IMO.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I haven't looked at the pattern closely, but doesn't this pattern start out with the Turkish cast on? If it does, there are great youtube tutorials, and you could, of course substitute that cast on with Judy Becker's Magic Cast On - also on youtube. 

They look kind of fiddly but trust me, the results are worth learning the new technique - and isn't that part of what this is all about- stretching and learning and trying something new???

:teehee:

I &#9829; these cast ons!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Turkish cast on

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4nwHG15lJc[/ame]

Judy Becker's Magic Cast On

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhBIS0AhhQY[/ame]


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I have never done that Turkish CO before. 
Something new to try, excellent!


----------



## hercsmama

I always use the Magic Cast On, I just like the way the end looks with it....that being said, this is a good opportunity to try something new!


BTW, I'm done with the third repeat of the pattern already, these really do work up nice!
Should I be bad and give a sneak peek?????????


----------



## gone-a-milkin

hercsmama,

It isn't 'bad' to give us a peak. Do it!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

gone-a-milkin said:


> hercsmama,
> 
> It isn't 'bad' to give us a peak. Do it!!!


Do it! :grin:


----------



## hercsmama

Peek!!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Purdy!!! 

(love your dragonfly lamp base, too!)





Uhm....does it have - by any chance :teehee: - a Tiffany Dragonfly Mosaic shade that matches?!??!?


*cause THIS one brought $554,000 at auction!!!*


----------



## hercsmama

Ok, wow. mine looks exactly like that, but I'm sure mines a replica or something.
Dh picked mine up at a yard sale a few years ago for like 8,00. But I love it!
I love anything with Dragonflies or Geckos. 

If my phone would hurry up, I'll show you a picture of mine.

Edited to add pic.
Hmm. I guess I should have turned it on. Oh well. It is a bit different, as mine has a cap on the shade.


----------



## hercsmama

Umm. I need to dust.:hohum:
I've been sick.:hohum:
I have a headache.:grump:




I have no excuse, I just plain need to dust.:sob::sob::sob:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I'm just sayin'.... $8 garage sale finds are EXACTLY where authentic Tiffany's are hiding.

Don't be too quick to judge it as NOT a Tiffany...

wait - you are right - It's not a Tiffany- send it to me - I will give you $9 to take it off your hands! :teehee:

seriously, I would have someone look at that

I'm just sayin' - what have you got to lose? :shrug: 

Maybe $554,000!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## hercsmama

Wouldn't that just be amazing. Think of all the fiber fun that could be had for that kind of money.
I could get that 8500.00 wheel I was drooling over.......

I just gotta say, if you have the flu, and want to feel better, a great big mug of Godiva Hot chocolate will do it. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lythrum

Wind in Her Hair said:


> *Lythrum*- I am so happy to be knitting socks for you! I will be casting on tonight!


I'm happy too! There is something so special about having an item that someone made for you, more so than something you make for yourself. I've been treasuring my GAM TDF socks, and now they will have company! :sing:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Surprise me GAM, I like all three.

Kelsey, I increased the stitch count to make these the large for your instep. 

What an simple lace pattern! This would work with any type yarn


----------



## canadiangirl

Well I'm off, cast on last night. The turkish cast on was neat. This is my first time with toe up socks, and I'm going to knit both at once, so a first time with that too. Slow start but I'll get my groove on I think.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

With all the dust generated around here (wood stove), I call it a "protective coating".


----------



## hercsmama

Cyndi, I'm stealing that line.
Between the woodstove, and the gravel road, it's impossible to keep up.:hohum:

Got through 7 repeats on the first one last night, I'll be getting that gusset done and turning a heel by this afternoon!:happy:

I really need to get a life...........:hrm:


----------



## mamajohnson

Marchwind said:


> MamaJ I'll be sending you a PM :goodjob:
> GAM I'm a size 9 not an 8 but I've already talked to Kris about it.
> 
> Thank you for organizing yet another KAL for us. This time of year we need something like this.


MW - I meant to tell you I am an 8 not a 9! lol! Looks like GAM got us switched. 


GAM - I want you to know I look forward to this every year.  Thank you for all you do!


----------



## mamajohnson

hercsmama said:


> Got through 7 repeats on the first one last night, I'll be getting that gusset done and turning a heel by this afternoon!:happy:
> 
> I really need to get a life...........:hrm:


You are welcome to have my life. 8-5 :kung: with occasional overtime. Got today off because I had my 40 in yesterday. :smack I miss my life of leasure (called unemployment) when I knitted, spun, played with my animals, cooked, cleaned, oh yeah! I did! I cleaned! I didn't realize it until I went to work for a few weeks and found more than dust....hehe!

*sigh*...ok, I will enjoy my day off with my knitting needles.
Just remember - I am willing to swap at any time! :happy:


Cat Bordhi makes me laugh... I will try one of these as I have never done toe up socks.


----------



## Kris in MI

Popped into my LYS for a little while last night to say "hi" (haven't been since before Christmas), knit for a little bit, and check out what yarn she might have that I hadn't seen yet.

Marchwind, I'm pretty sure you're going to love the color of your socks.  I couldn't resist buying new yarn last night, so forget anything I PMed you about colors.

Planning to get started on them this weekend.


----------



## Marchwind

Lol MamaJ, I bet that is what GAM did.

Kris I love surprises


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Marchwind said:


> Lol MamaJ, I bet that is what GAM did.


It seems like I do something similar to somebody, on each one of these things.
It isn't really THAT difficult to organize a group project, but there is some risk that a few of the details will be wrong. :teehee:

At least I got through the posting of the poll w/o too much drama. 
That might be the first time!

Now, if everybody will just knit their socks and mail them out in a tiemly manner? We will be doing great!

If anyone suspects their swap partner of drifting off feel free to message me privately with your concerns.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Woo! Hand knit socks for me adjusted especially for my feet! I never even do that for me! :teehee:

I really need to finish these socks for my grandpa first, and I'm hoping to deliver them when me go to Nebraska on Monday, so after that, I do the KAL. I'm on the foot of the second sock for him. It won't be long.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Before I start knitting these socks, I've got to wrap up knitting this hat for my bald-headed son before he catches pneumonia. :grin:


----------



## mamajohnson

I seriously need to pick yarn. But I can't decide.... I need GAM to give me a color!!! In my stash I have a tan, black, and some other color I can't remember....I may have to shop.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Tan sounds good.
Seriously, I love the neutrals. 
Black would be lovely but it requires strong light to knit with.
Just start! (in between cria bottlings...)


----------



## Lythrum

I had to finish up the socks I agreed to make for my FIL over the Christmas break. I am working on the toe of the second sock so I cast on for this tomorrow! I got my yarn wound for this project today, and oh by the way bought some more while I was at the store. I am doing really bad on the no new yarn until some of the old is gone thing.


----------



## Marchwind

I'm waiting on yarn to arrive, hopefully Monday, then MamaJ gets to pick


----------



## Kris in MI

Cast on for sock #1 last night (on dpns, so doing 1 at a time). Got the toe done.

I have to say, I love this yarn, Marchwind! I'm gonna have to go back and buy some more of it, at least one of my dd's has already tried to steal it. . .


----------



## Marchwind

Kris do you need me to measure my foot as suggested above?


----------



## Kris in MI

Marchwind, that would be great! I really went to town on knitting yesterday (decided that I could knit for the same amount of time DH spent sitting on the couch watching football, LOL) and now have about 4" done. If I keep it up, I'll be ready to do the heel later this week.


----------



## Marchwind

I'll try to get it done tonight. I have to run out in a bit to a photo shoot for the rescue and their fosters.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

YEE HAW!!! Finished my son's hat and am finally ready to cast on!


----------



## Marchwind

MamaJ the yarn arrived yesterday. I have 4 you can choose from all in Wildfoote; 3 solid colors, basically, a navy blue, a soldier blue, and a lime green, then I have a mottled one called elderberry that is blues and sort of a cranberry. If none of those appeal to you I can find a dyed one locally with color changes or a varigated color at my local yarn shop.


----------



## Marchwind

Why can't I find the reference to measuring the foot for toe up sock here :sob: did I imagine that conversation? It had to do with high I steps and distance from toe to instep akkkkk! Please some one find it and copy and paste it for this village idiot :facepalm:


----------



## hercsmama

http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html

Kelsey attached it on page one of this very thread.:happy2:

That's ok though, as I had to look a bit before I remembered where it was too!:huh:


----------



## Marchwind

I don't think that's the one Hercsmama. It wasn't a link and I thought it was MamaJ who asked about the measuring. Grrrrrrr! I've read through the posts and can't find it, then again I'm not the best at reading carefully :teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

You mean as to Where to measure?? I don't remember reading that in a thread but I sure was thinking it loud enough ... maybe you were just reading my mind? (or it was in a PM from MamaJ?)


----------



## mamajohnson

Marchwind said:


> MamaJ the yarn arrived yesterday. I have 4 you can choose from all in Wildfoote; 3 solid colors, basically, a navy blue, a soldier blue, and a lime green, then I have a mottled one called elderberry that is blues and sort of a cranberry. If none of those appeal to you I can find a dyed one locally with color changes or a varigated color at my local yarn shop.


My problem is...they all appeal to me! :hrm: The elderberry and lime green are in a tie. So, I guess you need to be the tie breaker! :clap: I love blue, and that is usually my go-to color, but I counted, I have 4 pairs of blue hand knitted socks.  I may need some variety. 

Hey, look at post #14 & 15, those are the only ones I can find about measuring feet. I thought for sure there was a link or something to a chart, and I thought it was Svenska that posted it. But I couldn't find it. I think the forum gremlins have been at work. I can't even see WIHH's videos that she posted. I see the post, but no videos. Maybe it is my computer??


----------



## mamajohnson

gone-a-milkin said:


> Tan sounds good.
> Seriously, I love the neutrals.
> Black would be lovely but it requires strong light to knit with.
> Just start! (in between cria bottlings...)


I found my other color! It is sorta a burgundy color. If you like black, I have no problem knitting it. I have done black socks before.


My cria is doing EXCELLENT! Mom and him finally got it, and he is nursing. :bouncy: So, I will be casting on soon.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

The burgundy sounds good. 
I have a pair of black ones already. 

So glad to hear the little cria is nursing now. Whew!
Tell your DH that I NEED pictures. Not very often in life that we get tosee itty bitty 'pacakins like that.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just started the gusset on the first sock. I like that this pattern has a gusset & heel flap!


----------



## mamajohnson

Yay! Burgundy it is! I started a photo thread. He is a cutie!


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama, you were right . I went back a reread that thread, and all the other ones. Sooooooooo, Kris for me according to this chart from just before the toe decreas, or in this case (toe up) increase my foot should be 8". I'm at work right now and I don't have a way to measure my foot. I'll get my true measurements. It also says that the toe should be 2" but I have long toes I think so let me measure that too. I'll get full foot measurements also.

MamaJ I think I'm going to go with the lime green. It's a good cheery color and I'll be able to see my stitches better than if it was a darker color, especially if this will be my first toe up sock ever :teehee: Hopefully I'll be casting on tonight :nanner:


----------



## hercsmama

The main thing to note in this pattern MW, is that the gusset starts 3" short of total foot length. So that *overall foot length* measurement is most important.
Cast on number two last night. I truly love this pattern, totally mindless once you get it memorized.:happy2:


----------



## Marchwind

Thank you Debi, I'm sure I'll need a lot of handholding with this first one.


----------



## Kris in MI

You can do it, Marchwind! This is my second ever toe-up sock pattern (not to make you fear for what the socks you're going to receive will look like or anything. . .  ) and I'm loving the simplicity of it. Once I got used to working with the size 0's, it's been a breeze. Hopefully none of my cursing at the beginning soaked into the sock 

I've gotten 11 rounds of the pattern repeat done, so will be starting the heel soon.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I did 12 pattern repeats and then started the gusset. Looks like the gusset will be 4 pattern repeats (for the large). Seems like I can only get 1-2 repeats done before my left thumb and/or shoulders start complaining. It is a mindless pattern so I can concentrate on the tightness of the stitches.


----------



## Marchwind

Do you still want my measurements Kris?

First question, if I am doing the Turkish cast-on, in the directions for that cast on it says wrap the yarn around needles have the number of times you need for cast-on stitches. So if the pattern calls for me to cast on 36 stitches for MamaJ's size 9 socks I would wrap the yarn around the needles 18 times, not counting the slip knot, right?

I'm using dpn's, at what point do I add the other needle/s?


----------



## hercsmama

MW, are you doing these toe up, or top down? Toe up won't work well on DPN's, I don't believe. 
So, assuming you do them top down, just cast on as usual, using the stitch count for whichever size you are making, 56, 64, or 72.
Then go ahead and do your 1 inch of 2x2 rib, for the cuff, and start your pattern all the way around.
When you get to your heel, use whatever your favorite heel pattern is, and just continue on after that, using the pattern stitch for the instep, and stockinette for the sole. Use whatever toe pattern you like for the toe when you get there.
If you do them toe up, you might want to try either Magic Loop, or two circulars.


----------



## Kasota

It's fun to read along in this thread even though I'm not knitting any socks. It's like a foreign language in here.


----------



## Kris in MI

MW, I think just total length of foot should do me fine.

As far as dpns go, these are the first toe-ups I've done on them. I just followed the directions, using three dpns to start (two to wrap around for the cast-on--18 wraps-- and one to knit with, hope that makes sense.) I think I added in the additional dpns after a few rounds of increase, don't remember the exact number. Anyway, things are moving right along with 4 dpns holding stitches (two for the instep, two for the sole) and the 5th dpn doing the knitting. Clear as mud?


----------



## Lythrum

I have been fiddling around with the Turkish cast-on and using DPNs. It was tricky for the first go around using two, but after that round I added two more needles on round 2. So I have the stitches evenly divided over four right now. It was a bit awkward on the first few rounds but seems to have settled in okay. It does look like the joining row of stitches is a slightly taller than the surrounding rows as you start knitting in the round, but it looks like it would sort itself out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Using DPNs. Started with 3 (like Kris described), then added another on the sole side like I do when knitting top down.


----------



## mamajohnson

Marchwind said:


> Do you still want my measurements Kris?
> 
> First question, if I am doing the Turkish cast-on, in the directions for that cast on it says wrap the yarn around needles have the number of times you need for cast-on stitches. So if the pattern calls for me to cast on 36 stitches for MamaJ's size 9 socks I would wrap the yarn around the needles 18 times, not counting the slip knot, right?
> 
> I'm using dpn's, at what point do I add the other needle/s?



Remember - size 8! 
Do I need to give you a measurement? I need to wrap my head around all this measurement stuff. I am the one that will need hand holding. I totally don't get the toe up stuff. Tried once awhile back.... and failed. 
But, I am trying it again!


----------



## hercsmama

Well cool beans! I learned something new!:dance:
I never would have tried toe up on dpns before!!:happy:


----------



## Marchwind

Oh glad to hear I can use the dpn's for this. 

MamaJ watch Cat Borhdi's (sp) Turkish caston for dpn's, there was at least one other one to watch too. Hers made the most sense to me. It seems much easier than that Judy or Joan's caston.

Kris I have my tape measure with me at work and will get that measurement for you.


----------



## Kris in MI

hercsmama said:


> Well cool beans! I learned something new!:dance:
> I never would have tried toe up on dpns before!!:happy:


 I'm too new at this apparently--naive enough that I find a picture on Ravelry that I like, read the pattern to see if I can understand it pretty well, and then follow it to a T. So if it says "magic loop" I go to my knitting instructor and say "teach me magic loop". If it says dpns I go to my knitting instructor and say "teach me dpns". If it says top-down sweater using an i-cord cast-on with circulars I go to my knitting instructor and say "teach me an i-cord cast-on with these circulars". Sometimes she has to do a you-tube refresher and we both grab big needles and chunky yarn to practice it a few times before starting the real project.

So, for these socks when it said Turkish cast-on and can use dpns (which I had in the right size, but not a circular or two in a zero), I decided just to do the you-tubing myself and see if I could do it on my own and run to the instructor later this week if I couldn't get the hang of it. You-tube, my size 10 dpns, some worsted yarn and half an hour later I felt like I could attempt it with the sock yarn and size 0s.


----------



## Marchwind

Alright, I cast on and it is killing my hand  So, I think I'm going to go top down these.

If I'm going top down for the "size 8" I would cast on 64 stitches, yes? And when I do the pattern (design, lace) do I have to read the charts upside down?

Kris total length of my foot from the tip of my longest toe to the heel (I stood on a piece of paper and did an outline of my foot) is 10 1/4"


----------



## hercsmama

MW, yes, and yes,


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I finally got to cast on last night!!!!! :dance: :bouncy: :nanner:

I used the Judy Becker's Magic Cast On (which is essentially a modified Turkish Cast On - easier, I think!) 

and away we go! I knitted and increased until I got up to 64 stitches. I am ready to start the chart.  Piece of cake! 

TIDBIT TIP: 

When knitting socks toe up and doing an
(a) increase row followed by a (b) knit around row

I always use a #*1* stitch marker for the first row (increasing row)

and a #*2* stitch marker for the second row (knit all the way around)

*I place my stitch marker on my needle AFTER I knit the first stitch (that was it stays ON the needle instead of falling off. :doh: It took me a little bit of knitting to figure that out when I first started knitting. :thumb

If you don't have stitch markers numbered 1 and 2 - you can always use 1 of one stitch marker and 2 other stitch markers to mean "two". (like one bread tie twist for "one" and two bread tie twists for "two" or loops of yarn or snipped up plastic straws or whatever.

Marchwind- out of curiosity -what length needles are you using? I find the shorter needles (3 1/2") in the tiny sock sizes to be tougher on my hands, so I like to use two 5" circulars with 9", 12" or 16" cables when I can. :shrug:

here's where I got my numbered stitch markers - I &#9829; them!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/66422627/red-number-sock-stitch-markers-for-knit?ref=shop_home_active_7


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH I'm using 7" #1 dpn's

Thank you again Debi!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I am working a pair cuff down over 64 stitches and NOT looking at the pattern upside down.
The difference in how the lace pattern looks from doing it toe up is negligible, in my honest opinion.
It is just k2tog followed by a yarn over.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so your waterfall is still falling down? not up? :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Wind in Her Hair said:


> TIDBIT TIP:
> 
> When knitting socks toe up and doing an
> (a) increase row followed by a (b) knit around row
> 
> I always use a #*1* stitch marker for the first row (increasing row)
> 
> and a #*2* stitch marker for the second row (knit all the way around)
> 
> *I place my stitch marker on my needle AFTER I knit the first stitch (that was it stays ON the needle instead of falling off. :doh: It took me a little bit of knitting to figure that out when I first started knitting. :thumb
> 
> If you don't have stitch markers numbered 1 and 2 - you can always use 1 of one stitch marker and 2 other stitch markers to mean "two". (like one bread tie twist for "one" and two bread tie twists for "two" or loops of yarn or snipped up plastic straws or whatever.
> 
> Marchwind- out of curiosity -what length needles are you using? I find the shorter needles (3 1/2") in the tiny sock sizes to be tougher on my hands, so I like to use two 5" circulars with 9", 12" or 16" cables when I can. :shrug:
> 
> here's where I got my numbered stitch markers - I &#9829; them!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/66422627/red-number-sock-stitch-markers-for-knit?ref=shop_home_active_7


This seems like a lot of extra steps to me, minding all those markers. :teehee:
Couldn't you use a marker just to mark your increase rows?
Then if there wasn't a marker in there you would know it to be an even row?

I have found that with a bit of practice I can "read" my stitches.
The stitches stay right where you make them and leave clues. 
If I look at where I have just done an increase (like knitting through the front and back loop) that stitch has a purl bump. 
There is also a 'slant' to those stitches. 
When I see that, I know the next round is an even one (no increase).

For lace patterns like these socks, I look to where the yo's are supposed to go.
A yarn over laying across the needle looks different than a knit stitch.
Ifit is tricky to see those yo's, look to the backside of your knitting (the purlside).
If I see them sitting there unknitted then I know that next is a plain knitting row instead of a lace row.

I use only one marker for a pattern like this and that is a locking one that stays in place to mark the beginning of the round.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Wind in Her Hair said:


> so your waterfall is still falling down? not up? :teehee:


The socks stay on better if the water falls up.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

gone-a-milkin said:


> This seems like a lot of extra steps to me, minding all those markers. :teehee:
> Couldn't you use a marker just to mark your increase rows?
> Then if there wasn't a marker in there you would know it to be an even row?
> 
> I have found that with a bit of practice I can "read" my stitches.
> The stitches stay right where you make them and leave clues.
> If I look at where I have just done an increase (like knitting through the front and back loop) that stitch has a purl bump.
> There is also a 'slant' to those stitches.
> When I see that, I know the next round is an even one (no increase).
> 
> For lace patterns like these socks, I look to where the yo's are supposed to go.
> A yarn over laying across the needle looks different than a knit stitch.
> Ifit is tricky to see those yo's, look to the backside of your knitting (the purlside).
> If I see them sitting there unknitted then I know that next is a plain knitting row instead of a lace row.
> 
> I use only one marker for a pattern like this and that is a locking one that stays in place to mark the beginning of the round.


maybe YOU can read your stitches -my eyes aren't as young as yours are! 

I find that some people CAN just knit without markers - I just don't happen to be one of those people. I am goober. :shrug:

I think I have ADD mixed with a little OCD mixed with a little bit of SADD- and that's a bad mix. :teehee: :sob: :sob: :sob:

And you - well, YOU can just by golly jump out there without a dadgum pattern and knit yourself a chullo earflap hat with purdy colorwork- I still haven't forgiven you for that one. 

I can't do that. :sob: I need a plan...and a pattern...and stitch markers. LOTS and LOTS of stitch markers. And M&Ms. :grin:

and M&M stitch markers.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Wind in Her Hair said:


> And you - well, YOU can just by golly jump out there without a dadgum pattern and knit yourself a chullo earflap hat with purdy colorwork- I still haven't forgiven you for that one.
> 
> I can't do that. :sob: I need a plan...and a pattern...and stitch markers. LOTS and LOTS of stitch markers. And M&Ms. :grin:
> 
> and M&M stitch markers.


 
I do love the numbered stitch markers that you gave me and I use them all the time,
along with the little beer steins which are my very favorite ones! :buds:

That chullo hat was from a pattern, at least sort of.
And that was way back in 2010!
So you could give up your grudge against me for that by now.  :nana:

Maybe you need some new glasses if you cannot see your yarn overs any more...


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH, Im a lot older than you and even I learned to read holes and stitches. Remember I'm the one who can't knit lace


----------



## Kasota

I just spewed coffee out my nose laughing so hard.....


----------



## Marchwind

Cast on sock #1 on the dpn's and got about an inch of ribbing done last night. I'll be doing two at the same time, I think I will cast on the second sock this evening


----------



## Lythrum

I gave up and decided to go cuff down too. I wanted to try toe-up socks, but right now I am doing good to do a regular pair of socks. Out of curiosity, what heel are you cuff-down people going to do?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kelsey, how tall do you like your socks? How many inches from top of heel? How mant inches do you like your ribbing? Do you prefer a certain ribbing? 1x1? 2x1? 2x2?

I'm 7 repeats up the leg (about 5 inches)


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

you are SMOKIN', Cyndi. :nanner:

(this morning, I am wearing my Fruit Loops that you knit me a KAL or two or three or four ago :kiss:thank you, again- thats what I love about KAL swaps- you get to have something really tangible and concrete that connects you to another knitter- in this case, one with a heart of a gold and pins of titanium.)

I will be getting to my socks sooner rather than later- seems I will be playing "nurse" on account I have the Oomingmak (Eskimo for Bearded One) down for the count with the stomach virus- possibly the flu. 

I just called our weekend guests and now we will wait until several weekends later to get together. 

They were coming for a weekend birthday celebration for one of them and plans to snowmobile and replentish the firewood on the porch and plow after last night's snowfall. Now it looks like it will be me plowing and firewood hauling all by myself. :sob:

After making the big guy some chicken soup and making sure he's resting, I'll get back to some much needed "down time (sock knitting") of my own. 

I took my elderberry syrup as soon as Cabin Fever started erping last night, I took my Super C, and I am HOPING that between all that and the fact that I took my flu shot, that I will be covered. :teehee:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Cyndi, don't you sleep?!?

I answered all this on Facebook.  Tall is good, I usually use 2x2 ribbing. 

Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind

I'm just doing a standard heel on my top down Lythrum


----------



## Lythrum

Sounds good, that was my plan too. I am finally making progress on this after having to frog it several times. I didn't notice that there was a sixth knitted row when I first started on the pattern, since the chart only showed up to row five. :ashamed: I didn't notice until I looked at the sock and at the picture and something didn't seem quite right.  I think if I have to rip it out again I would run off screaming into the night. :runforhills: It's been fun working on it while watching a Shaun the Sheep marathon with my daughter.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I finally cast on. Got through the toe on the first, then called it a night.

Didn't help that I had to look EVERYWHERE for my size 0's. I need to get organized.


----------



## Marchwind

Is anyone else using a different sized needle from the size 0 that is recommended? I cannot imagine using a size 0 with this yarn it would come out like cast iron.


----------



## canadiangirl

Lythrum I did the same thing! My bad for not reading the directions and just looking at the chart. So frogged back as well, at least I only had 2 repeats done.


----------



## hercsmama

MW, I went up to a 1, had my Ddil try on the one that is finished, she's the same size as WIHH, and it fit her perfectly! Thank goodness! I just kept to the measurements.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I feel like going up to a one... This sock toes is STIFF!


----------



## Lythrum

I went up to size 1's also, because when I did my swatch sample it did in fact feel stiff as a board. Size 1 seems to be making a nice pliable fabric. I knit most of my socks on size 2's, this is the first time I have used 1's.

I did read the pattern, because I figured out somehow to make the knits between the odd rows, but I guess somehow repeating the SIX row pattern didn't sink in to me. :facepalm: As a matter of fact, when I was trying to go back in and find where it said to knit between rows to see if I had missed something, I had to read through it several times to find that line. Distracted knitting is a challenge. :teehee:


----------



## hercsmama

That's why I went with the 1's, my yarn has silk in it, and even it was very stiff with the 0's.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I am using a US 1- and am dead on when I check gauge. I compared the sock toe to a pair GAM knit me out of the same yarn and it is practically the exact same size toe, so I am calling it good.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hercsmama, just so you know - my feet are VERY forgiving. :grin:
No princess and the pea syndrome from up here.


----------



## hercsmama

WIHH, I had to fight Ddil to get the sock off her, just so you know. LOL! I absolutely love, love, love, this yarn I'm using!!!
So soft and very cozy, smooshy. 
I'm getting myself a couple more hanks of it, it's just amazing feeling.


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama what is it you are using again?


----------



## hercsmama

It's by Knit One Crochet Too, Crock -o-dye. It's a 65% superwash, 20% nylon, and 15% silk. The color is number 525, Amazon..

http://www.knitonecrochettoo.com/crockodye.htm


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Yes I sleep ... more than normal lately & at weird hours.

Kelsey, since you're such a tiny lady & probably have tiny legs, decreased a stitch between each lace panel. So these socks should fit your high instep without being too big on your toes or legs. I'm concerned the turned heel will be too sloppy on your foot.

I've got 10 repeats on the leg and may do 2 more repeats than an inch or two of 2x2 ribbing.

Think before I start the 2nd sock I peruse Ravelry patterns to use some of the yarn Kas sent me.

Oh, I'm using 000 needles.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Honestly, I usually don't worry about sock size and just knit size 8 socks and leave it at that. I do like tight and smooth-fitting socks, so thank-you! 

I gave up and frogged and went to size 1 needles. I checked my guage, and the medium size in 1's will end up the same size as size large on the 0's. The fabric is still sturdy, but feels more like a sock and less like a heavy bag.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I am working a pair of these now following the listed construction and on dpns.
Just passed the heels and am working up the leg now.
So far, so good.

Also, the Savage Chickens made me think of this thread...
they are very tuned in to my personal reality.


----------



## Marchwind

Both socks are both on the needles, ribbing done. Started the first round and I think we already have a problem. My mistake was trying to do something that I should have been concentrating on while running around like a chicken with its head cut off, gaaaaaaa! Yesterday was just one of those days and when I was running all over town and then to aMFF. meeting in the evening. I should have put it down and left it until I could concentrate at least for the first repeat of the pattern. So this morning I'll be ripping out that row and starting again :sob: I hate set backs especially when I'm so far behind as it is.


----------



## Marchwind

I'm having a brain fart :facepalm: I'm sure lack of sleep and distraction are coming into play. I have a still question and I know I know the answer but for the life of me my brain isn't able to wrap around it this morning. I ripped out that row that needed ripping out. I rewrote the chart so my waterfall will be falling down :sing: Now I'm starting that row again. I ripped it out because my count was off but I have the right number of stitches on the needles. Remember I'm going top down socks. As I'm starting this row I'm thinking, am I knitting too many stitches into the pattern? So here is my question,

When the pattern calls for the yarn over, I've already done the K2tog, then I do the YO. Does the YO include a knit stitch after the YO? Or do you do the YO and go right into the knit stitches before the next K2tog? I realize I'll probably figure it out myself here, I know I'm taking away a stitch and then adding it back again. So I'm guessing that by doing a knit after the YO, in addition to the knit stitches before the K2tog, I'm adding too many stitches back in. Right?

I'm sorry if I just scrambled everyone's brain this morning :hammer: I guess I just needed to write it down yo work it out :facepalm: Some days..........


----------



## hercsmama

The patterm is over 4 stitches. So, written out it would be, 
Row 1: k2, k2tog, yo. Then you go right into the k4.
Row 2: K all stitches
Row 3: K1, K2tog, YO, K1 , then into the K4
Row 4: K all stitches
Row 5: K2 tog, YO, K2, then onto the K4
Row 6: K all stitches.


Hope this helps.:thumb:


----------



## Miz Mary

Thank you Debi , I didnt realize there was a complete K row in between each pattern row ..... my socks are too big, and I have to start them over anyhoo 

Anybody have pictures they can post of what they have so far ? I need inspiration !


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Here are the first pair I did.
They are cuff down on size 0 needles.
I did the cuff on size 1 needles over 60 stitches,
then the rest of the sock following the pattern over 64 stitches.
I actually like the stiffer fabric done on tiny needles, it wears very well.
View attachment 21565


Now I am working on these purple ones.
Iam doing them toes up following the construction method of the pattern.
However: they are on bigger needles (size ones).
View attachment 21566

To compensate for that, I am knitting all the yo's through the back loops
and instead of k4 between each column of the lace
I am doing k1,p2tbl,k1. 
This makes a ribbing and sucks the pattern in some
for a closer fit.
View attachment 21567


----------



## Miz Mary

THANK YOU GAM !! Just what I needed ! That first pair is a gorgeous color !!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

here's my start, Miz Mary. 

This is a perfectly awful picture but at least maybe a little "eye candy" to get you going!

As you can see, I am using two circulars and knitting toe up. Half the stitches are the sole and half are the instep. 

I did Judy Becker's Magic Cast On and US#1 - and I am right on gauge (something I never even consider when knitting for myself) 

I have to say, while this is a relatively "easy" pattern - just be sure you keep TRACK of your progress, because, unlike "Hedgerow" and "Fruit Loop" (other KALs we did) there is no place to hide.  A mistake will show. Ask me how I know. And frogging YOs is not easy for me. 

Also - let me say, for the record, I hate wrap and turn.  hate is a strong wword - but, I do, I hate it. Always have, always will - but ESPECIALLY on itsbitsy sock yarn and not so pointy sock needles. Argghhhhhhhhhhhhh.

So, with a red face, I have to admit that last night I frogged the heel turn -uhm no. 

So, I am taking the liberty of substituting the heel from Scylla (which I adored). It doesn't call for any wraps and turns and it came out beautifully. So there.


----------



## Marchwind

K4? K4? Where the heck does it say K4 between repeats :grit: I see nothing in the chart that says K4, I know where it says to K all even rounds, got that part. Where oh where does it say K4? :facepalm::sob::sob: I have just finished one set of repeats and just about to begin another.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

MW, are you crying? 
There is no crying in knitting! You know that. :kissy:

If you read the pattern, it does say quite clearly in the sentences directly after the chart that you will do k3 for the small size and k4 for medium. 

Take a deep breath and have a look at the photograph of the socks in the pattern.
You can see the plain knitting between the columns of lace.

You can do this!!


----------



## Kasota

I don't think I will ever be able to knit a sock.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Kasota said:


> I don't think I will ever be able to knit a sock.


No kidding. It is obviously very difficult, isn't it?

:teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary

ohhhh WIHH, thoes look exactly like a waterfall !!! VERY nice !! Thank you , eye candy always gets me motivated !!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Marchwind said:


> K4? K4? Where the heck does it say K4 between repeats :grit: I see nothing in the chart that says K4, I know where it says to K all even rounds, got that part. Where oh where does it say K4? :facepalm::sob::sob: I have just finished one set of repeats and just about to begin another.


 
Marchwind, you CAN do this. This might be the first Wendy Johnson pattern I have knit and I can say, that I can see how it could be a little confusing the way it is written.

*Do yourself a favor and take the time to WRITE out the pattern - just like hercsmama did - for the size you are knitting.* 

when you print out the pattern as it is written, sometimes the instruction details end up on the second page - so it helps to READ all the way through the instructions in order to "group" the details as they apply to what you are knitting at the time (lace pattern, leg, gusset, heel, etc) 


I promise, once you have the pattern down, you will be just fine.

Don't let this little hiccup become a mountain in front of you. It is JUST a sock. Sticks and string, knits and purls!  A wise woman from BlackDuck taught me that. :kiss:

*Kasota,* do not be intimidated by sock knitting. I admit, it can be rather daunting at first,  but once you have a few attempts under your belt, you will be sporting handknit socks all the time. Think about it like this - over the decades, how many YOUNG girls learned to knit socks and faithfully knit dozens of socks (if not hundreds) for their trousseau??? If they could do it, YOU can do it. 

I would be lost if I didn't have at least one pair of socks on the needles at all times. I feel like a magician everytime I make a sock - it is the coolest knitting ever.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

speaking of waterfalls, not everyone is aware that Minnesota has LOTS of waterfalls - but we do. So much of the ice and snow that melts in Canada seems to find its way flowing down through rivers and into rock gorges and down to Lake Superior. The lake is scored with waterfalls as you drive along the scenic byway.

We have hiked to a few - the High Falls at Gooseberry, the Temperance River, and others and it is always a thrill to hear the falls before you see them and then to feel the spray and the mist rise off and up the water as it falls. One day, I hope to snowshoe to the high falls at Gooseberry in winter when the falls are frozen and locked in ice. 

So that's what I am thinking about as I knit these socks this cold cold winter - beautiful blue shining water and melting snow - 

after all, it was -34ÂºF on the way to work this morning.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Cool pictures! Now I'm going to have to twist Philip's arm into taking me up to see some of those! 

I got another repeat of the pattern done last night on my Waterfall Socks. I was tired. I didn't feel like doing much more. 

Sant Ã¤r livet. (Such is life.)


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH I DO have the pattern printer off, and I have read through it many times. Keep in. Ind I'm doing this top town not toe up. The only reference I have see anywhere to putting 4 stitches between pattern repeats in down at the foot. Where it says just under the chart: "Start the pattern. On the instep stitches, work the first row of the chart as follow:
*small size*..........
*Size Medium*: K2, ( work chart over next 4 stitches, K4) 3 times, work chart over next 4 stitches, K2 (32 stitches total)"

That is the only reference to a K4 that I see any place and it only says to work it on the first row of the chart and only on the instep stitches. Am I not reading that correctly? Is there another place in this pattern that I missed that says this? It certainly does not show the K4 in the pattern chart. I thought I was doing pretty well to rewrite the chart so my water would fall down and not up. :help:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

If you are working top down, then after your ribbing for the cuff, you would start the lace pattern for the leg "as established above"

and that would mean the instructions at the bottom of page 2 and the beginning of page 3. 

Maybe GAM can explain it better when she gets a minute.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Okay, don't worry-- I missed that the first time too. Ooops. I had to frog, even.

So every row of the sock, you knit the chart, then knit the filler stitches, then repeat. So when going toe-up, on the instep needle, you knit 2, then the chart, then knit 4, then the chart, then knit 4, then the chart, etc. On and on. Every row. (Of course, on even numbered rows it ends up nothing but knit.) 

If you are going top down, I would imagine you k2 then chart, then k4 then chart, etc., starting on the instep needle. 

On the next page AFTER the Size Large instructions, it says "Continue in this manner..." Key thing to notice here. 

I hope this helps you. :shrug:


----------



## Miz Mary

SvenskaFlicka said:


> So every row of the sock, you knit the chart, then knit the filler stitches, then repeat. So when going toe-up, on the instep needle, you knit 2, then the chart, then knit 4, then the chart, then knit 4, then the chart, etc. On and on. Every row. (Of course, on even numbered rows it ends up nothing but knit.)


Im having a POLISH moment ...... where does it say to knit a whole round on even numbered rows ?? I was doing the chart on EVERY row .......

it's always the simple things that confuse me .


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

For the size medium sock, there are a total of 6 knits between the YO and the next K2Tog, or in Marchie's case going top down between the K2Tog and YO.

This is *after *you establish how many to knit before you start the K2Tog & YO

Marchie, I think your pattern from *top down* will go as such:

R1: K2, *K2, YO, K2Tog, K4*. repeat * to * 3 times, K4
R2: Knit
R3: K2, *K1, YO, K2Tog, K5*. repeat * to * 3 times, Knit 3
R4: Knit
R5: K2, *YO, K2Tog, K6* repeat from * to * 3 times, Knit 2
R6: Knit


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

The chart is numbered 1-3-5. It also says it is a 6-row chart on page three.


----------



## Miz Mary

ARRRGG !!! I get so excited with a new chart , I fail to have it make sense !! 

THANK YOU Svenska , I get it now !!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

whew - I knew someone would step in with an explanation!


----------



## Lythrum

I did the same mistakes, if it had been me organizing the pattern I would have put those explanations first and then the chart. It is too easy to overlook them, and seems disjointed.


----------



## Marchwind

This pattern is not well written at all, IMHO.

Cyndi thank you VERY much.

MizMary on page 2 under "Note", just above where it says "Toe:" it says, "The chart shows odd-numbered rows only-on even-numbered rows, knit across.


----------



## Kasota

WIHH, thank you for the words of encouragement! I think I will feel better when I can just sit down and not be interrupted...and just practice practice practice. That and I am going to get myself a book. There are lots of things on the net but sometimes I get lost between this vid and that vid and these instructions and that...I need to start with the basics and just get a few things down...


I have hiked the Temperance River on many occassions. When you get up above the falls it is particularly beautiful...just long stretches of river and woods. I used to camp up there quite a bit. Thanks for bringing some delightful memories!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

More eye candy


----------



## Lythrum

Here are the waterfalls I saw this weekend.  My daughter is fascinated by Cathedral Caverns here close to our house and wanted to go back for another tour. I think really she wanted to go to the gift shop, but that was how she got me there!

My socks are clicking on along, I am on the gusset of sock #1. I hope to have it finished this weekend.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I got the heel and heel turn on #1 all knit last night and am ready to start knitting the leg of #1! :clap: :bouncy: :nanner:

Kasota, I have a book that I would be happy to lend you on sock knitting. 

You will notice that it has a distinct smoky smell to it and has a lot of jackpine sap drops dripped on it- I do most of my serious knitting out by the campfire under the pines. Hopefully, someday soon, you will be ablw to join me out there!

Cyndi, the sock is lovely! :clap:

Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## Kris in MI

It's been a busy week at my house, and last night was the first time I'd done any knitting since Sunday. I'm about 3" up the leg on sock #1, it should be finished by the time the Pro Bowl is done on Sunday


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have one more repeat of the pattern before I can do the gusset on sock #1. They're coming along! Slowly but surely!

I'll try to take a picture later today. The colors are REALLY good for a Waterfall Sock!!!

Cyndi, those socks are gorgeous! I'm getting excited!


----------



## JDog1222

I've been knitting along with you all. Here are my socks!







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## JDog1222

Ok, why are the pics not working?? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## JDog1222

OK, I got it!


----------



## Kris in MI

Jdog, those are some wild socks! Love 'em!


----------



## hercsmama

I finished yesterday, I'll try to get a pic loaded in the morning.:nanner:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

We took a quick road trip down to the Twin Cities yesterday for some business- just down and back. Wish we could have made time to visit with some of you down that way (waves to SvenskaFlicka) but the weather was quickly deteriorating and we just could not get out of the city fast enough to suit us- how does anyone live there? oh, wait, we did :run: :sob: 

We drove through a snow storm and visibility was awful so i did not get to knit as much as I would have liked to. 

I did manage to start working in the round again after the heel turn (thats what I love about this heel- no picking up stitches along the sides and the increases that replace the need for a traditional gussett) and I got 9 repeats up the leg done? I will be doing the ribbing in no time and starting Number 2!

silly as it sounds, row three always gives me a fit 

and I wish I had kept track of how many times I got to the end of row three and had an extra stitch- :shocked:

I HAVE to take down my Christmas tree today (shut up) but after that, my plan is to burrow in, and KNIT. :dance: :nanner: :bouncy:


----------



## hercsmama

How many repeats up the leg are ya'll doing?
I did 9 and am questioning if I should have made these longer.....:bash:
They are about 7 inches up the leg....

I have plenty of time to pop out a second pair, WIHH, I should have asked you , how long do you like your socks????????????


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Debi, I was just about to ask the same question? How many repeats is everyone doing for the leg? 

I wear socks of all kinds of heights! I have short legs and 7" is awesome!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I think I did 12 repeats, then 15 or 20 rows of ribbing.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I did just start ribbing and I also settled on doing 12 repeats of the pattern on the leg.
I was thinking 11 rows of ribbing since my gauge was 11 rows to the inch. 

Thanks, Cyndi- that helps~:grin:

I had planned to do WWWAAAAYYY more knitting today than I have but, I got way-laid. 

I baked up several pumpkins before breakfast and planned to make my sweetie a pumpkin pie- I grabbed for the evaporated milk can off the shelf and grabbed a can of PUMPKIN instead, without looking, I opened it up :sob: and now I have a whole BUNCH of pumpkin to deal with. 

So, I baked his pumpkin pie, am baking a huge loaf of pumpkin bread and will either make pumpkin soup or pumpkin muffins for tomorrow's breakfast. I hate it when I make work for myself!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Finished *Frozen Waterfall Sock #1* last evening while watching TV in front of the fire and listening to wind howl!!!!

More wind and blowing snow all day and into tonite and tomorrow, too- so that means -

MORE KNITTING!!!! :bouncy: :clap: :dance: :nanner:

we have "Lone Ranger" here from Netflix- so it promises to be a rollicking, light-hearted, silly good time ahead for us- popcorn? check! chocolate? check!

I think we are set. 

BTW, I used that "Jeny's incredibly stretchy bind off" which has become my default bind off on socks- what does everyone else use for toe up bind off? 
http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/FEATjssbo.php


Have a great day knitting everyone.


----------



## Lythrum

Sounds like a fun night.  I am almost finished with #1 also, but took a quick aside to knit a hat for one of my friends. He didn't have a hat that covered his ears, and I can't have that now with the really cold weather we have been having. The first sock should be finished tonight. I have to say that the pattern has grown on me now that I have been doing it for a while. I intensely disliked it when I first started, not that it had any relation to having to rip it out and start over 3 or 4 times.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I used "Jeny's incredibly stretchy bind off" also

Almost finished with the first of my friend's leg warmers (braided cable) and will be happy to cast on for the 2nd sock and simple pattern again.


----------



## Kris in MI

Finished sock #1 about 1/2 hr ago!! Yay!! 

I've not posted any pics before hand because I hadn't told Marchwind exactly what color I ended up going with. But, well, I think it's time to give her a sneak peek 

(keep in mind her foot is a full size bigger than mine, hence the funky looking heel in the picture, Marchwind I promise it will lay right on you.)


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

she's gonna love the color, Kris! Great work! Doesn't it feel awesome to have ONE down?


----------



## Marchwind

:bouncy: I do love the color! Kris that looks beautiful, thank you got the sneak peek :thumb:

I finished ripping out what I had done  Now I will knit with 4K stitches between each pattern repeat. It actually was pretty the way it was coming out and I was clicking right along.


----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi, in your explanation of the chart, would that be the toe up chart? I need to reverse it correct? That is if I want my waterfalls to fall down


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

That is cuff down, Marchie. Just for you


----------



## Marchwind

:goodjob::kissy:


----------



## Marchwind

Can someone take a look at the numbers in the pattern rewrite that Cyndi did for me please? It's not working with my stitch count. When I count the stitches in her example I only get a count of 34 total. If I disregard her numbers and just repeat the repeats to the end I'm short.

Help?!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

You need to leave off two knits at the end of each row. I see how that happened. 

Row 1: K2 *K2 YO K2tog k4* to 2 stitches from end, K2
Row 2: Knit
Row 3: K2 *K1 YO K2tog k5* to 2 stitches from end, K2
Row 4: Knit
Row 5: K2 *YO K2tog k6* to 2 stitches from end, K2
Row 6: Knit

Try that.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

That's for toe up.

For cuff down, R5, R2, R3, R4, R1, R6


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

IGNORE PREVIOUS POST!

I'm blaming the drugs


----------



## Marchwind

Thank you SvenskaFlicka


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

MullersLaneFarm said:


> IGNORE PREVIOUS POST!
> 
> I'm blaming the drugs


 HEE HEE Cyndi,

I was about to write something out in the way of an explanation and then I realized that between the Gabapentin and Hydrocodone I am on for my lousy hip, I have no business trying to explain anything to anyone. :hysterical:

so your mistake is hereby forgiven and forgotten.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Try it on oxycodo & tramadol .... LOL


----------



## Taylor R.

I've got to admit, the knitting ninjas in here saying, "What the heck?!" occasionally while reading this pattern makes me feel like I could totally do this some day. It's easy to forget that you all learned how to do this once and continue to learn all the time when I'm looking at a cool pattern and saying to myself, "I have no idea what that means." I just gotta do the learning and put in the work. That's not to say that I'm reveling in the problems...just that it's good to know even those I think of as gurus have trouble sometimes. Cheese and rice, it still sounds like I'm clapping at any frogging that may have gone down, but I swear I'm not!!

Learning to knit at twenty-something is way more complicated than learning to crochet at 8. :smack


----------



## Kris in MI

Not sure what that says about my mental state--being that I am on absolutely no meds at the moment, and it's too early in the day for beer or wine. . .

But I actually understood Cyndi's post perfectly. :facepalm:

Knit row 5 of the chart
Knit all stitches in the next row (row 2)
Knit row 3 of the chart
knit all stitches in the next row (row 4)
knit row 1 of the chart
knit all stitches in the next row (row 6)


----------



## Miz Mary

I dont see how y'all can KNIT on them drugs ! If I'm just sleepy I fuddle things up !!! 

Beautiful sock Kris !! 

I have yet to cast on again, but squeezed in a baby sweater and working on a commissioned set of fingerless gloves ..... SOON I will have socks on the needles !


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Taylor, 

I am glad the whining and grousing is having a humanizing effect for you.
I was rather worried that it would turn all the newbie knitters off from ever trying socks.
Such a lot of bellyaching. 

Also, I was only joking about the water falling "up" on the cuff down version. :hysterical:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

sometimes it's good to be humbled. :grin:

This is an "easy" pattern once you understand the _organization _of it. Really. 

But when we go substituting heels :teehee: and working from either direction, it kind of muddies the water a bit. :shrug:

Stick with it, pards. My first one is in the record books and #2 is on it's way.  If me and Cyndi can do it (on mind-altering drugs), YOU can do it. :grin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

just don't ask us to share our drugs. We'll share our chocalate, beer, wine & margaritas, but NOT the drugs!! LOL!


----------



## Lythrum

I agree that the pattern is easy once you understand it, it is just the organization of it that makes it confusing. Not to mention doing it backwards so that I can do cuff-down. For better or for worse (right or wrong) Sock # 1 is done and I am working on the ribbing of Sock # 2. As long as it matches #1 I'm not going to worry too much about it, if it doesn't I am going to have problems. :gaptooth:


----------



## Marchwind

Now I am thoroughly confused :hair. Obviously Cyndi's doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Kris I understand yours but that is what I was doing and I came up short on the pattern. SvenskaFlicka's makes the most sense at the moment since I haven't gotten back to this since yesterday when Cyndi's original directions didn't work out. :facepalm::sob: I'm about ready to just do a different pattern and toss this one to the wind.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

you can do it, Marchie. Just step back, take a deep breath, and write it out so it makes sense to YOU. 

Even if it isn't exactly the same, no big deal. 

When I look at it, this is what I see: *THIS IS THE MEDIUM SIZE*

I see 2 flanking stitches, then the 1st waterfall lace pattern, then 4 stitches of still water, then the 2nd repeat of the waterfall lace pattern, then four stitches of still water, then the 3rd repeat of the waterfall lace pattern, then 4 stitches of still water, then the 4th repeat of waterfall lace pattern, then 2 flanking stitches. :shrug: (32 stitches total)

*THIS IS FOR THE MEDIUM SIZE ONLY if you are doing another size, the number of stitches between waterfall lace pattern repeats will be different!*

does that kind of make sense?


----------



## Kris in MI

WIHH I love your explanation of flanking and 'still water' stitches. That is what I saw too, as I was working on sock #1: an 'edge', a waterfall, still water, a waterfall, etc. until I got to another 'edge'. Kind of like kayaking a fast river: you put in on the bank, you have a rapids, you have a calm stretch, you have another rapids, you have more calm, more rapids, until you get to the end of your float where you go back to the bank and take out your kayak.


Meanwhile. . . I cast on for sock #2 this morning. Can I say I hate casting on for toe-up socks? I really do. I fought with the dang thing for an hour just trying to get to row 2!! Something about those wraps (whether the turkish or the Judy's magic cast on, doesn't matter) just doesn't work with my brain-to-finger connection. I understand it, and I start off good, but I always end up dropping it somehow before I've knitted every one of those wraps. Much prefer a top down cast on method. However, I love the heels on the toe-ups better than the gusset heel on a top down. I need a hybrid top-down cast on/toe-up sort of heel sock, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

wraps? 

what wraps????


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH I have 64 stitches I'm working with not 32 . I'm still not understanding where the 4K for the "stillwater" come from but I'm willing to take everyone's word for it and just stick them in between the waterfalls :huh:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

32 stitches for your sole and 32 stitches for the top of the foot (instep) is what toe up folks are talking about = 64 for medium. 

*When you are knitting top down, after the ribbing, *

*you will be knitting the lace pattern on ALL 64 stitches around the leg*. 

The 32 stitches is only HALF way around the leg. 

Just keep knitting, girl.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Marchwind said:


> SvenskaFlicka's makes the most sense at the moment since I haven't gotten back to this since yesterday when Cyndi's original directions didn't work out. :facepalm::sob: I'm about ready to just do a different pattern and toss this one to the wind.


Kelsey's pattern is the same as mine ... I just had 2 extra stitches at the end.

Marchie, you can actually knit this pattern from the top down the way it is written ... it won't cause you to have 'upside down' water falls ... they will just point the other direction.

Quit over thinking this! You're making it more difficult on yourself.


----------



## Lythrum

I'll throw in my attempt too, since I had a lot of trouble and finally got through it. Here is how I did it. 

I used three DPNs, and divided them with 32 stitches on needle 1, and 16 stitches on the other two needles, for a combined 64 stitches. So you are repeating the instructions once for needle 1 and once again for needles 2&3. 

Knit 1 inch of k2, p2 ribbing. PUT IN A LIFELINE. :happy2: I used mine a couple of times. Then you start the pattern:

Row 1: Knit all stitches
Row 2: k2, *k2tog, yo, k2, k4* 3 times, k2tog, yo, k4 - repeat on needles 2&3
Row 3: Knit all stitches
Row 4: k2, *k1, k2tog, yo, k1, k4* 3 times, k1, k2tog, yo, k3 - repeat on needles 2&3
Row 5: Knit all stitches
Row 6: k2, *k2, k2tog, yo, k4* 3 times, k2, k2tog, yo, k2 - repeat on needles 2&3

I also laid out a chart to show you what you do - once on needle 1 and again over needles 2&3. I hope I got it right.


----------



## Kasota

Why does this remind me of Tetris?


----------



## Marchwind

Thank you all very much for your help. I think I have it now. WIHH I think that I wasn't over thinking it I was just following directions and it wasn't working. Once I sat and really thought about it and with the help of Cydni and SvenskaFlicka I got it figured in my brain. being dyslexic and trying to read a badly written pattern backwards really doesn't make for a good start to things. But it seems alright now.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Wow Lythrum, how'dyadothat!?!?!?

That graph would make my life so much easier than the 3x5 index cards I sometimes write out!!!!

what a perfect graph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:clap: :bow: :clap: :bow:

Kasota, it does remind me of Tetris, too. I wasted many an hour playing Tetris...and BurgerTime. 

OH! I got all the foot done on Sock #2 after work last evening and tonight I will be doing the heel! This is REALLY a fast knit once you get it going. 

REALLY fast -and all of you know I am NOT a fast knitter.

Funny thing is, I have been playing with my knitting style this go round and I am actually beginning to get that whole "lifted left index finger" thingee. 

Before, I could not get my left finger to cooperate and do very much. 

I normally actually let go of the left needle while knitting (picking off my left index finger) and this time around, I am trying to change my left hand grip so that I can actually use my left finger more efficiently and NOT let go of the left needle (like a normal person :teehee .

I can actually do a purl "correctly" now but it is still goofy awkward. :teehee:

But who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## Marchwind

Quick question, how many rows of knit so you have between the repeats of the pattern? In pictures it looks like more than one but I'm not sure.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Just one row knit between every repeat of the chart.  There are six rows in the chart, so just knit one through six and repeat.


----------



## Marchwind

Thank you again SvenskaFlicka :bow: I swear the pictures it looks like there are two or more rows. One it is then, on to the second set of repeats.


----------



## Lythrum

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Wow Lythrum, how'dyadothat!?!?!


I did it in Excel, I highlighted 32 columns and set the column width to 2, applied borders to make the squares, and then put the numbers along the sides and bottom of the chart. Then I put a fill in the squares to make the pattern. I did a little more formatting to make it purdy, but that is the basics of it. If you have Excel and want to see it, pm me your e-mail and I'll send it to you.


----------



## hercsmama

Made a trip into Kearney today, and picked up a few goodies for WIHH's box!!
When are we mailing???


----------



## Kasota

Even though I am not one of the sock knitters here I have so enjoyed this thread...particularly the posts where people are struggling with this or that. I gives me a lot of hope that one day I, too, will be a sock knitter. 

My sister dug about in her stash of books and found a very old and very simple small booklet that shows stitches! She brought it over to me today. Also in her stack of "finds" were several magazines for spinning and two pattern books for socks. It just amazes me what people can create!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

hercsmama said:


> Made a trip into Kearney today, and picked up a few goodies for WIHH's box!!
> When are we mailing???


We have never held to a strict mail-at-the-same-time schedule before.
I figure you can mail it out whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Marchwind

Lythrum somehow I completely missed your post, WOW! That's a great chart!

Of course today I would have had a lot of knitting time at work, I'm in the dungeon for the first half of my day. I opened my bag and my knitting isn't in there :sob: it's sitting on the coffee table at home. Oh well, this is my Friday so I hope to have a lot of time to knit this weekend. We have another storm supposedly coming.


----------



## Marchwind

Lythrum somehow I completely missed your post, WOW! That's a great chart!

Of coup use today I would have had a lot of knitting time at work, I'm in the dungeon for the first half of my day. I opened my bag and my knitting isn't in there :sob: it's sitting on the coffee table at home. Oh well, this'd is my Friday so I hope to have a lot of time to knit. We have another storm supposedly coming.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just started working on the heel flap for the 2nd sock.

What is the trick to NOT getting a hole between the sole & the turned heel? I have no problems with holes working top down when picking up stitches on the heel flap. grrr.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I have no answer, Cyndi- on accounta I am knitting the heel from Scylla which I like better- and no wrap and turns - which I struggle with.


----------



## hercsmama

Cyndi, on the wrap and turn, you just reach down and pick up those wraps with your left needle, then knit the two together. 
I actually use my right needle to pick them up, and slip them over to the left for knitting. Much easier.:thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I do. It is just the first stitch of the turned heel after you start working in the round over the instep, knit the unworked heel stitches.
Thst place between the previously unworked heel stitches & that first stitch of the turned heel.


----------



## Kasota

When everyone is done and folks have receive their socks, I hope that everyone posts a picture of them wearing these much-loved and labored over creations!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just 87 more rows ... a mere 5,568 stitches!!!


----------



## hercsmama

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I do. It is just the first stitch of the turned heel after you start working in the round over the instep, knit the unworked heel stitches.
> Thst place between the previously unworked heel stitches & that first stitch of the turned heel.


OH!!
Ok, what I do is pick up an extra stitch between these two, basically go below the stitch on your right needle, put that loop on your left needle, and knit it together with the stitch you should be working. This "closes the gap", and is not noticeable at all.


----------



## Lythrum

I was knitting on Sock #2 at the dentist office while I was waiting for my daughter. The little girl that I taught how to knit during the last appointment was back for another one also, so we had another knitting lesson. I was a bit nervous about having to try to pick up stitches if they got dropped, but we didn't have any problems. So Canadiangirl, your sock has a couple of her knit rows on it.  She actually did really good and had knitting down. I do think we had a slight bobble in the lace pattern, but it isn't noticeable. I hope she gets to make her scarf that she was wanting to make. :goodjob:

I have the cuff finished on Sock #2, getting ready to turn the heel. I am hoping to have it finished and ready to mail this weekend. :bouncy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

So very cool, Lythrum!! I'm glad you got an pic too. She looks so young


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

If you see her again, tell her she has a fan club.


----------



## Lythrum

I was thinking about getting some yarn, needles and a kids knitting book and taking it along with me to my daughter's next appointment, to see if she was there. And if not see if the ladies at the dentist's office could get it to her. I should have given my contact info to her mother but I wafffled around too long.  I think she was either the same age as my daughter or a year older, 6 or 7. And she had no interest in the video games, toys or TV in the waiting room, she was glued to my side, it was so cute.


----------



## canadiangirl

So Cute! That's fabulous : )


----------



## Marchwind

This just makes my heart happy . Especially when the really young ones are so interested. Thank you for taking the time to teach her. I think your idea of needles and yarn are a great idea. I bet the office people would be happy to deliver int to her when she comes next time if you don't see her. You could put a card inside with your contact info too.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

FWIW, I knit the Scylla heel on my second KAL sock last night for the ladies in my knitting group and they were all astounded. :shocked: They loved its ease- no wrap and turns and no holes and no picking up stitches. Just a gorgeous seamless shaped gussett, nicely padded heel and heel cup that works seamlessly back into knitting in the round.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scylla

They all made copies and thought it was the awesomest toe up heel ever.

If you have trouble (as I do) with wrap and turns- this is the heel for you.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I think I am going to do the Scylla heel on my socks too... you've convinced me! (Also the pattern is already printed out and in my basket.)


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

just remember to increase to 57 stitches (for medium) instead of the 55 in the Waterfall.


----------



## Kris in MI

Got the foot of sock #2 about half done.  Depending on what our weather turns out to be tomorrow, I might get to the heel before Sunday. If the big snowstorm predicted doesn't hit, we'll be outside pruning fruit trees. If it is snowy, it's a knitting day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The Scylla is next on my list of socks ... gotta try this heel.


----------



## Kris in MI

I did really like the heel on the Scylla (after I ripped it out 4 times and figured out what I was doing wrong, lol). I think the next pair of socks I make for myself I will try substituting the Scylla heel into the pattern.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

MONDAY STATUS REPORT!

I am working the leg of Sock #2. :dance: :bouncy: :nanner: :clap:

I thought I'd have this done this weekend but we had guests so I didn't get to knit until the third quarter of the game - then I started nodding off. 

This is the FIRST Super Bowl I ever nodded off during.  I must be getting old. 

But the good news is, I will likely finish the sock tonight or tomorrow evening :clap: - depending on the nodding off part.

*HOW IS EVERYONE ELSE DOING? *
*WHO HASN'T CHECKED IN? *
*ANYONE STRUGGLING WITH THE PATTERN?*
*NEED HELP? NEED A PUSH??? Inspiration?*


----------



## canadiangirl

I'm doing both at once and just doing gussets now. Slowly going forward.


----------



## Kris in MI

Got my orchard pruned on Saturday, and found a little time to knit, too! I'm on the heel of sock #2. The end is in sight! (I'm thinking next week).


----------



## Marchwind

Knitting both at the same time also. I had to rip out one back to the ribbing and then some how I got my stitch or row count off and had to tip again. I gave taken 2 sick days off to try to get over the hump on whatever it is I'm fighting. Hope to get some knitting time in. This puppy is a terror so I can't be sure how much I'll get done.


----------



## Lythrum

I'm in the homestretch, I have two more pattern repeats and then the toes on my cuff-down sock #2 and I'll be done, woohoo! :grin: I would have had it done but somehow during the Superbowl I ended up having to frog back three rows where I had accidentally missed a lace pattern row. gre:


----------



## Marchwind

I got the one sock back on track. I was watching Invictus last night the puppy was sound asleep so one fear of her eating the yarn. I seem to only ba able to do one full repeat before my hand gives out and I have to stretch and rest it. I had to postpone my first therapy sesson last week due to the puppy coming into my life. I have my first therapy sesson this afternoon.

Slow and somewhat steady may not win and race for me but it gets the job done


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I rewatched "Prisoners" with Hugh Jackman and Jake Gyllenhaal last night while knitting. Didn't get much knit because this was pretty intense and you had to watch closely for details. (I watched it on Friday - rewatched part of it Sunday and finished rewatching it last night) 

GOOD movie - very suspenseful, moving and asks fundamental questions about faith and crossing lines of morality. 

EXCELLENT acting by Gyllenhaal :thumb: - I really want to read a book about that character's back story. Intriguing. But then someone would have to WRITE that book, I suppose. :shrug:

Anyway, I say all that to say this - I did not get the sock completed last night but maybe, just maybe I will tonight!


----------



## Lythrum

I was knitting this weekend watching Fantastic Mr. Fox, not quite as intense, but still fun to watch to see all of the details in the movie. And we watched it over, and over and over because my daughter loves it.  We are getting ready to watch it AGAIN and I'm finishing up the toes on sock #2. It is a rainy, gusty night and I want to curl up in front of the fire place.


----------



## Lythrum

Woohoo! I just finished grafting the second toe, I am DONE! I have to say these have been the most ill-fated socks I have knit in a while, with all of the frogging and pattern deciphering. I even had to un-graft the toe of the first sock and re-do it. There was much gnashing of teeth and wailing and eating of cookies.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Woot! 

1, 551 more stitches & I'll be joining you at the finish line.

I'm looking forwardvto casting on the Scylla socks, but first must knit the mate for the Hot Gams leg warmer for my Spanish Moss mentor.


----------



## Marchwind

Started watching Sherlock on Netflix last night. So many people have told me I had to watch the series, I love series. So I watched several while I knit on the socks. The puppy, I've named her Poppy, slept beside me. This sock is now caught up with the other one.

I went to my therapy yesterday. The therapist was very concerned, she said they can help me but it is going to take a lot of work and it will hurt. I told her as long as I can knit it will be okay. Time will tell.


----------



## Kris in MI

Got the heel done yesterday, and am 4 rounds up the leg. I'm all ready trying to decide what project goes on my needles next


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

- did not manage to get through one round without dropping a stitch and had to frog back to find it 

Lythrum - I have to agree -this well may be the most ill-fated sock I have ever knit as well!

It is an easy pattern but it is CURSED, I tell you, CURSED (not that I ever  hee hee)

I WILL get it all knit but chances are now highly unlikely that it will be done by Friday. Maybe, just MAYBE it will be done this weekend - and Kris in Mi, like you I am already thinking of what project is next in line!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

In the home stretch. Just the ribbing to do. I've already pulled the yarn for the 2nd leg warmer & a skein for the scylla socks. Looking forward to trying that heel!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

yee haw!!! I am on the ribbing of sock #2!!!!! Almost there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lythrum

Here are my finished socks, knit cuff-down with a standard slip-stitch heel. The yarn is Mountain Colors Crazyfoot in the Northwind colorway. It looks to me like sunlight glinting off of the water.  I was hoping to get outside to get a better picture but there is no sun in our forecast.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Looking good. Love the colorway.

I've got just 5 rounds left ....


----------



## Marchwind

It is funny one of these socks, I'm knitting them both at the same time, is vexing me. I've had to rip back to the ribbing twice, and tinkled back a few rows any number of times because the count was off. The other sock, no problem.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

:dance: :bouncy::nanner:

did it! Got 'em done- that's the good news. The bad news? I see a boo boo!!!!!!!! 

not a BAD boo boo, not a "throw 'em in the garbage" boo boo but a a boo boo nonetheless. :sob:

Lythrum, forgive me- like me- these socks are NOT perfect :teehee:.

Ever hear the story of the "Humility Block" in quiliting? A block that was purposefully turned wrong, done in a wrong color sequence or in some other way just "wrong"? :shocked: 

Legend has it that the Amish (and Native Americians before them) purposely did something in every project that was a "planned error" because to strive for perfection was arrogant and prideful and that only the Creator himself was perfect and without flaw. 

On the other hand, some folks say that a PLANNED error is arrogant - that it is like saying "Well, I KNOW that I am so GOOD that this gonna be perfect so I am going to PLAN an error in it to make sure it doesn't end up perfect." :hysterical: 

yea, that wasn't the case. 

I just flat out made a boo boo. 

The Creator's reputation is safe- and I don't even have to PLAN a boo boo- with me, it just happens! :grin:

Maybe these oughta be known as "Wind in Her Hair's Humility Frozen Waterfall Socks  

Lythrum, pm me your address and I will get these bad boys washed and photographed and off into the mail for you!

The socks YOU knit look gorgeous! Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kris in MI

I have 4 rounds, plus the ribbing to go. I foresee these socks being done by Sunday night. :sing:

WIHH, mine have had a few boo-boos too. Most of them I caught soon enough to just frog back to. One I didn't catch until a few inches later, so I fudged it in. Luckily it wasn't where it throws the pattern off or anything. Phew!


----------



## Miz Mary

WIHH , I call that a "Humble Spot " ......like the quilt block , it keeps you from thinking your perfect and getting a big head !


----------



## Lythrum

Lol, well I know that mine have mistakes in it for sure. I actually make it a practice when I am knitting for myself to not frog out mistakes if I can adapt and move forward. Sometimes that makes the difference between finishing a project and giving up in frustration. I frogged back blatant errors in these socks, but I think there are still a couple of missing holes in some of the eyelets. And if we wanted perfect socks we could find a machine to make them. I know that I will love your socks, because YOU made them. 

It is funny, because my mom made my daughter a nightgown and a robe for Christmas. She spent half an hour cataloging all of the things that were wrong with it and belittling her work. I scolded her and told her that it isn't the nightgown or the robe that is important, just that you care about someone enough to make something for them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

And I'm finished except for washing and blocking. Got the 2nd leg warmer for my Spanish Moss guru finished also.


----------



## Marchwind

And I had to think back about 4 rows :bored: I've been watching Sherlock and my eyelets were out of whack on one of my needles. I think I'm getting more unknit than I am knit, sheesh!


----------



## Kris in MI

Got mine done! Just have to wash and block.


----------



## Marchwind

I can't wait


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Lythrum- a bit of delay on mailing yours- but they WILL go out on Friday!!!!


----------



## Lythrum

My mailing got delayed too, snow shut everything down here and looks like it will tomorrow too. To everything its season.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Lythrum - how's your weather today? You're near Huntsville, right? Ever head out past Athens?

After the Great Depression, my family bought a fishing camp on Wheeler Lake off the Tennessee river - it has since been sold and turned into Lucy's Branch Marina and Resort/Bay Hill, now.

When we were there it was a quiet, perfect, untouched wilderness.

We called it "Lucy" for short and that is where my granddaughter's name came from - a nod to her Alabama roots and heritage.


----------



## Lythrum

It was supposed to be 3-5" of snow, ice etc. So far today all we have had is rain first and then a wintry mix. It might get worse as the evening goes on though. I left work at lunchtime to make sure that I got over the mountain before the temperatures drop, because it freezes, they shut it down and it takes forever to get home on the side roads. I wasn't taking chances on getting stuck at work like people in Birmingham and Atlanta did the last go-around. So I am sitting at home working on a pair of thrummed slippers. 

I am near Huntsville, and I've been to Athens quite a few times, my college is there. I haven't ever driven out the way that you are talking about though, we usually just go North/South on the interstate through there. It is a neat bit of family history though.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

some of our family came to Cardiff, Alabama as "football" coaches - soccer/rugby coaches. They lived and worked in the mining town and in the mines but "football" was the main thing for this side of the family. Still is. My youngest son is a football coach.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Wheee! I finally did the heel on the first sock tonight! I'm on the leg!

I have to admit, this pattern just isn't inspiring me... And the Wildefoote yarn just seems stiff and scratchy compared to some yarns... Sorry, Hercsmama. :ashamed:


----------



## Lythrum

I used Wildefoote for one of the colors in my barn raising quilt, and I wasn't impressed when I was knitting with it either. But after I soaked and blocked it, it softened up quite a bit. I hope yours will too.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Lyhtrum - you socks are on their way as of Friday!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :bouncy: :nanner:


----------



## hercsmama

AACCKK!!!!!:stars:
Susan, I'm so sorry!! the box i mailed you came back to me this morning!!
Apparently I got your address wrong, could you PM me the correct one?
I'm heading into town shortly, so will repost it this morning!!
Sorry!!eep:


----------



## hercsmama

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Wheee! I finally did the heel on the first sock tonight! I'm on the leg!
> 
> I have to admit, this pattern just isn't inspiring me... And the Wildefoote yarn just seems stiff and scratchy compared to some yarns... Sorry, Hercsmama. :ashamed:


I bet they will be beautiful!! No worries!:goodjob:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I have some socks I knit out Wildefoote and I will say - it DID seem kind of un-soft and scratchy while I was knitting with it - BUT after washing it - things were fine - they softened up and I wear those socks all the time!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I knit my first pair of wear-inside-shoes socks out of Wildefoote. I loved them! I need to darn them now, after ten years of wear they finally got a hole in the toe. And they are quite a bit softer than this yarn. Then again, I knit them on 2s. These are being knit on 1s. :shrug:

But now I sell yarn, and after some other sock yarns I sell, the Wildefoote seems more scratchy than it used to. Maybe I'm just spoiled. Maybe this is a weird batch. Maybe it just needs washing. I gotta say though-- the color is WONDERFUL!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Wildefoote is stiff when working with it, but it softens up with washing and wears like iron.

Your socks went out today, Kelsey!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay!!! I'm getting excited!


----------



## Lythrum

Woot!! My package was here today. Here are my lovely socks and other goodies from WIHH. Thanks so much! My daughter had to try them on and skate around on the hardwood floor.  She also loved and kept using the Dancing Waters antibacterial gel.  The roving is beautiful too, I love those colors! And thanks for the soap too (and you too Cyndi, since you made it :happy2, can't wait to try it. 

Canadiangirl, your box finally went out in the mail today, I hope that they fit okay. We were shut down for the snow last week and yesterday was a holiday. So there are my excuses.  Hopefully it won't take too long to get there. So it snowed three days in a row less than a week ago and muddled everything up all week, see the bottom picture? It was SEVENTY DEGREES TODAY. SEVENTY DEGREES. Not that I'm complaining mind you, I was ready for some warmer weather. But still, it's crazy~!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

So glad they arrived safe and sound! :bouncy: :nanner: :clap: (HEY! Did I get my socks to their new owners FIRST!!?!?!?!?!?! That would be truly amazing!!!!!!!!!)

Strange how quickly the weather changes down South - we are kind of stuck in the cold, white and snowy pattern that we have been experiencing since, oh, November - we are expecting MORE MINUS DOUBLE DIGIT temps this weekend after a snowstorm tomorrow. We got a new 6" of snow on Monday. 

We are nearing 48" for the season -and although it has compacted somewhat - it is all still out there. 

I am gazing longingly at the "snow hoodoos" created by the snow on my stump chairs and campfire ring out by the picnic table. Springtime. (sigh)


----------



## mamajohnson

Ok, so, I am so far behind I am behind. Those alterations took over my life!!!
BUT - I am on track and should be done in no time...
Never fear GAM! I did NOT drop off the face of the earth - with your socks!

:gaptooth:


----------



## canadiangirl

I'm still plugging along too mamaj : ) Getting to the homestretch but oh so slowly lol.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I am still on the leg of sock #1. But I am slowly getting there! This pattern just seems to take me longer than normal.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh, and I got my socks from Cyndi in the mail yesterday! They are so nice! 

I'll post a picture later.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

here's my picnic table- and beneath the pointy little snow cones are 2' tall pine stumps we use for sidetables for the camp chairs.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*hercsmama-* I got my socks!!!!!!! :bouncy: :nanner: :clap: :bow: :dance:

You are so FUNNY!!!!! :hysterical:

not only are the socks amazing and the perfect color for me and knit out of gorgeous yarn and perfectly knit-(they truly are!)but they fit like a glove! 

not only is the box huge and heavy and I could not for the life of me IMAGINE what was rolling around inside and making that noise :teehee:

not only is the bar of soap DIVINE and delicious smelling enough to eat it

not only was the BOOK one I have been WANTING to get and now can't wait to dive into

but - when I stuck my foot in the first sock- I felt a little something inside and found these delightful knitting stitch markers!!!!!!!!!!

So, when I run out of the *THREE and a HALF POUNDS of M&Ms* that you sent me :hysterical: :grin:

I can use these cute stitch markers instead of M&Ms to keep track of my rows!

Thank you SO much, hercsmama- what a wonderful way to end my Monday- with an amazing box of goodies from someone so sweet!

Thank you for the time and effort you put into knitting my socks "just for me" and for all the smiles you packed into that box!

I'll think about you each and everytime I slip my footsies into these "Nebraska Waterfall" socks and for MONTHS to come while I nosh on M&Ms! 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

(feeling truly blessed and special!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Holy crap, 56 oz of M&M's!  

Great job, hercsmama!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

GAM
!!!!!!

I adore the tweedy yarn of the KAL socks

And and and! !!

Not one but TWO ither pairs of socks! ?!?!?! Girl, you have spoiled me! 

Then Three large skeins of yarn from my favorite sheep breeds! !!

You're the Best! 

Thank You!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hercsmama? How tall do you like your socks? I'm at 5 1/2" above the heel and rising. I'm using two small skeins of yarn for your socks and could go taller... Probably up to 7".


----------



## Lythrum

I used to have that book, it is what got me interested in making socks.


----------



## hercsmama

WIHH,I'm so glad it got there, finally!!!:bouncy:
I tossed the extra yarn in there, just in case you needed to make any repairs later. I totally forgot the care instructions though.
Hand wash these in cool water, and hang to dry. They have silk in them so will go all wonky in the machine...
Sven, 6-7 inches is great for me, I'm getting so excited to see them.:goodjob:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*hercsmama,* I put these gorgeous socks on, I slept in them, took them off only to shower, put them back on, and am wearing them to work today - they are gorgeous - I feel like a mermaid! 

Please, I must know the name of this yarn - it is divine! :kiss:


----------



## hercsmama

Wind in Her Hair said:


> *hercsmama,* I put these gorgeous socks on, I slept in them, took them off only to shower, put them back on, and am wearing them to work today - they are gorgeous - I feel like a mermaid!
> 
> Please, I must know the name of this yarn - it is divine! :kiss:


Isn't it wonderful?
It's by Knit one Crochet Too, called Crock-O-Dye. The color I used is # 525. It is a 65% superwash, 20% nylon, and 15% silk blend.
http://www.knitonecrochettoo.com/


----------



## Taylor R.

Knit One Crochet Too makes some fantastic sock yarn. My girls love their Tye-Dye socks. It's a regular ol' wool/nylon superwash blend, but it's lovely to work with none the less. 

I'm loving watching all the love being shared in this swap!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

it is wonderful, hercsmama! I think I will be placing an order soon!


----------



## Kris in MI

Marchwind, your socks are on their way!


----------



## Marchwind

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Taylor R. said:


> I'm loving watching all the love being shared in this swap!!


that's what I love about these swaps - it really "personalizes" the folks we chat and share with every day and helps bring us all a little closer together.  :grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind

They are here :dance: in all their purpley goodness :clap: I'll have to try to get a picture later, I have all my animals surrounding me trying to get sniffs and smells :teehee: Also included the left over yarn, just in case. Some seeds from Kris's Calendula plants and a big tin of homemade toffee :whistlin: I love toffee.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

As promised!

I love the designs of the socks GAM sent. The picot edge of the Waterfall socks is so cool! I just did my first sock edge with a turn over top like that ... what a pain! GAM, you made these socks so special!

The handspun yarn is two of my favorite breeds: Corriedale and CVM.

Thank You, GAM!


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful all the way around Cyndi and GAM . Love the picot edge too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

MullersLaneFarm said:


>


I don't want to crawl back upstairs to the fiber room for yarn, so I'm casting on The Elder Tree Shawl today using the yarn GAM sent me.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have started the second sock! In fact, I am almost to the point where I can start increasing for the instep! Woot!


----------



## hercsmama

:goodjob::bouncy::bouncy::goodjob:


----------



## mamajohnson

So, am I the only pokey one ? GAM, I promise you will get socks! I feel so slow. But I am plugging along. I have twelve more alterations I have to get out the door in the next six days. I hope to squeeze in lots of knitting time along with that.


----------



## Marchwind

MamaJ you are not the slowest. Your socks don't have heels yet. I'm doing 12 repeats for the legs so I hope that is long enough. Just finishing the leg on one sock them I'll be turning the heels.


----------



## mamajohnson

I am sure that will be long enough! I am happy to have such good company!


----------



## Marchwind

You should know by now aim always one of the slowest if not THE slowest knitter.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I am just about to turn the heel on the second sock. I am done with the increases for the instep. 

I feel ever so pokey, I'm usually a lot faster knitter than this. But it's been a rough start to the year, and sometimes you just need to sit and knit, and sometimes you just need to relax and not even knit. (If you can imagine!)

Still, I'm getting there! You guys aren't the only slow ones! :clap:


----------



## canadiangirl

Socks from Lythrum arrived in the mail yesterday! Beautiful and they fit perfectly : ) Also a cute yarn holder. Thank You Lythrum! I will take a pick of them later today with my completed socks heading out. They are almost the same colourway as I chose for Kris, we must have had the same thoughts on what waterfalls looked like. The wool I used was from a local farm though and has more "fuzz" on it.


----------



## Marchwind

I have not forgotten about taking pictures of my beautiful socks. I'm not letting myself wear them until I do get a picture. I have all of next week off work and plan on catching up on all the things that need doing.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I FINISHED HERCSMAMA'S SOCKS LAST NIGHT!!!

I will probably be mailing them tomorrow.  So, Debi, I need your address.


----------



## hercsmama

:banana::banana::banana:

Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Lythrum

canadiangirl said:


> Socks from Lythrum arrived in the mail yesterday!


Yay! I am glad that they made it, I wasn't sure how long it would take to get all the way up there.  The yarn that WIHH used for my socks looks almost exactly like the colorway that yours is made out of too. Very water-theme appropriate!


----------



## Marchwind

Finally I had time to take a picture of my socks. They are so smoosh and soft. I love this yarn Kris what was it.


----------



## Kris in MI

Oh, I'm so glad you like them! As I was knitting them, I thought they might be too tight and/or stiff, because the yarn didn't seem quite so soft and fluffy as it was in the store. The yarn is Cascade Heritage Paints, color #9806 Iris Mix.


----------



## Marchwind

Kris these are very smoothly and soft. I wore them today for the first time  I have happy feet.

The toffee was delicious but there was a mishap with it. I took one of my dogs to the store to get his food. When I got home the Collies had not only gotten into the trash but had gotten hold of the tin, crunched the tin and opened it and ate what was left and all the crumbs . I was so looking forward to the crumbs too. They obviously enjoyed it as much as I did. The tin however has several holes in and and will not be salvageable, darn dogs.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Here is a picture of Hercsmama's socks I took this morning before sending them out! I'm getting better at using a camera!


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey, they're gorgeous!!!!!!
I'm so freaking excited!!!:sing:


----------



## mamajohnson

Still knitting..
Got a little side tracked today by DH's birthday and picking up a new washer! :goodjob:


And... a knitting break through. DD - who never liked the knitted socks and would hide them... looking at these said she LOVED the toe! Now she wants some too. hehe!


----------



## Marchwind

About to turn the heels on both socks MamaJ


----------



## hercsmama

:banana:Their here! Their here! Their here!!!:banana:

OMGoodness!!! They're gorgeous!!!! The color is just so much "More" than the pic that Kelsey posted. Holy Moly, I love them!!!!

They fit perfectly, and the yarn you sent is fantastic!! I already love the Nordlys, as you well know, but the Araucania is wonderful!! The colors are perfect as well.
Thank you so much Kelsey!!:kiss:

I'll try to get a pic posted tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I got the e-mail saying they had been delivered, so I thought I would pop in and check...

What better for our resident lace-knitting addict than a skein of handpainted laceweight Merino? (I like to spoil people.)

I'm so glad they made it, and I'm glad you like them! I'm also so glad they fit! (Knitting socks for other people always makes me nervous that way.)

You're welcome!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

yea!!!!! socks!!!!!!!!!!

nothing else makes me quite as happy the way getting socks does! 

For those of you that have knit socks for me, I cannot thank you enough! I think of YOU every single time I put them on and I feel like Cinderella (when she is a princess - not when she is among the cinders) I feel very spoiled and special in my handknitted socks. 

My chiropractor says she can't wait to see what new handknit socks I will be wearing when I come for an adjustment. 

SOCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hercsmama

WIHH,, I totally know what you mean.
I'm a verified shoe snob, seriously, my shoe addiction is only beat out by my fiber one. I make Imelda Marcos look like an amateur, LOL!

I'm actually considering getting some of those horribly tacky clear plastic shoes to show off my hand knit socks!
I mean really, who wears plastic on their feet,:shocked: ewwww. But as leather doesn't come in clear, that I've ever found, I'm thinking about it!

Maybe some nice Steve Madden ballerina flats instead.....


----------



## hercsmama

I just couldn't stand it, I have to share!

Here they are! I put them on top of the scarf I just finished, how fabulous are they together!!
No one will be able to miss me coming. Check out the yarn she sent me, perfection!

The little bit of sock you can see in the pic with the two skeins of yarn is pretty true to color, these things are so saturated, it's bananas.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I just found the ends of the skeins of the sock yarn I used. :facepalm: I was going to send that along for darning.

Think it would work in an envelope?


----------



## Geoprincess55

All these socks are fabulous!


----------



## Kris in MI

Pictures of my goodies from canadiangirl 

I of course had to put the socks on right way, as you can tell by the first picture. They are scrumptious!

Then I posed them with the local yarn she also sent, and some really good smelling soap.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

lovely Waterfalls, everyone. :grouphug:

Who is left....Marchwind? Mamajohnson (Mamaj- I am wearing the berry-colored "Spring Forward" socks you knit me at this every moment- and thinking of spring - even though we are supposed to get 3-5" of new snow overnite


----------



## Marchwind

Yes, I'm still working on them. My hand/finger is giving me fits and it's been a really busy last week. Hope to get back on track this weekend. I'm on the second heel flap, then I'll turn the heels and onto the feet. I need to buy another skein of yarn from Kelsey before I'll be able to finish. Actually that's my reminder to go order that now :whistlin:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, you still haven't used your gift certificate from the Tour de Fleece, so...  Maybe you can get something for yourself while you're at it!


----------



## Marchwind

I haven't :huh: I thought I did for this last order? Well shoot, I'll use that then


----------



## mamajohnson

Still working here. Man I am slow! Lots of new stuff on this sock. Toe up wrap and turn.....was in mid heel and noticed a huge hole just an inch from the toe. I do not know for the life of me what I did! Not a yarn over or k2tg. So I ripped it wayyyyyyy back.  Finally caught back up to where I was. Sorry I am so slow GAM.


----------

